# Logo concept



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Do you like any of these concepts (even if you don't like the name). Should I fire the artist, combine 2 of the sketches, or select one? If you think a combination is in order please post your suggestion.
This artist is very good but not commercial. I have several artist working on concepts. Be honest! Don't hold back any punches!:jol:


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like them all, but the first I think has the right background or 2nd read. It's cool, but it isnt cooler than the logo, or let me say it like this, I'm not trying to look around the type to the image behind. The third one has a cool Vernon Courtlandt Johnson / powell & peralta look.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree with DC the 1st is better, but as far as the name goes, dealing with phobias, I would think it should reflect things that people have phobias about....just a thought. The A reminds me of the Anarchy logo, lol.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

The "A" is suppose to be Anarchist. The fear of fear in chaos. Thanks for the feedback...keep em coming!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm partial to bats.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I do like the first design. I also like the last one with the multiple skulls, but it almost seems unfinished - as if there should be something underneath the name, similar to the other three.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I gotta put my vote in on the bat. I think the claws looks cool too but like it has too much going on. The last design does look like it is unfinished. I do think that bat design would make a pretty darn cool logo.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

The illustration aspects seem too light and delicate - I would thicken up the lines to give the overall logo more weight. 

I do this sort of thing for a living, and the designs all look good from a professional standpoint - but I do like the first and second ones best (with the lines given more weight). Second would be my favorite just because of the clawed hands grasping with drips of blood... says "scary" to me more than bat wings, but they are very nice too. I would almost lose the horns and make more of a plaque (instead of the thin stone border around the lettering, but keep the lettering the same color and sizing) and have the hands holding that - it would look more substantial.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw, I'm the only one that voted for the last one - the skeleton skulls... I'm one of those people that like everything squared off and lined up, and its lines were more visually appealing to me, without cutting anything in half or some such.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like #2 better and #1 is my 2nd choice, but I also would go with bolder drawing lines.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like 1 and 4.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

the concepts are great...Maybe change the name to Phobi-A-Fright..Less vowels, sounds better.

I voted for claws.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I like the monster head. It goes with fright phobias. But it's not scary enough. And instead of "tenticles??" or whatever those are, I would put the claws under the logo. Much more scary with a monster. Also like the idea of thicker lines. Bat wings are cool and I love the skulls totally. But not for this design. They just don't say "fright" or "phobia" to me. Let's face it...*Everyone*is afraid of monsters because they are not real. So we can not put them in any safe category in our minds like we can bats or skulls. So I am voting for the monster with amendments.


----------

